

Lisp2Dot – Convert a Lisp Tree into a Dot Graph - brudgers
http://www0.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/ucacbbl/lisp2dot

======
_ph_
Wouldn't it be much easier to write such a program in... Lisp?

(To make it a challenge, could it be done with a single call to "format" in
Common Lisp?)

------
ColinWright
I'm a little confused by this. I write short xAWK programs to do this sort of
thing all the time and don't think twice about it, and yet it's got 23 points
here. I'm not knocking it, it's a useful little thing, but is it so unusual
and so useful that it's worth 23 points?

Perhaps this is evidence of the composition of the HN community. Is it the
case that people here can't or don't know about xAWK, so this is new and
surprising?

If people find this sort of thing useful and interesting, maybe I should write
up and submit more of the little scripts I create rather than just using them
and throwing them away.

~~~
zck
I wonder how much of it is not because it's in AWK, but because it's about
Lisp.

But yes, it is interesting that you can do this. I'm not entirely sure what
you'd learn from the image, but it's cool that it's relatively short to do
this.

